# Using a M1 mac mini as master and Mac pro 5.1 as slave



## lastburai (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi, I hope this is the correct forum I also don't post often

I kind of need help or advice I currently use a mac pro 5.1 in OSX 10.14. Mojave, with the release of cubase 12 it does not suppport OSX Mojave.

So I am contemplating if I should start to think about going the M1 Mac mini route and try and link that up with my mac pro 5.1. I am not sure if this will work, I have heard people use 2 or more computers but I don't really know where to start. I believe using something like VEPRO 7 with a GiGAbit router should work to connect the two systems running cubase 12 from the Mac mini.

Or the other route I could use Opencore and try to get to Big Sur on my Mac 5.1 but would it negatively affect my hardware like my PCIE Nvme SSD drive and my soundcard/mixer GPU? I don't know I have seen comments on some youtube videos that have attempted this and in the comments some mentioned problems with their SSD PCIE Nvme drives, Wifi & Bluetooth and that for some reason Opencore has to be installed in BAY1 but my windows 10 is in BAY1 (or maybe that problem of Drive BAY1 is for Monterey OSX that apparently a Mac 5.1 can also run)

Even going Opencore I still need to purchase a new SSD drive to test it and make a copy of my main drive, because I could lose everything.

One of the problems for me in either route is my soundcard is tied to my mixer I'm using a Mixer Yamaha 01v96 which in turn is my soundcard, Dante Virtual soundcard via the ethernet and I control it using Yamaha Studio manager, it's kind of stable in Mojave in that it runs but I have to disable SIP for Yamaha studio manager APP and the virtual Soundcard to work which is not great really.

Dante virtual software does run on Big Sur but running the Dante Virtual Soundcard I have had to disable SIP to get it to run on Mojave and I just don't know if I want to go that way.

Also I am sure Yamaha Studio manager APP won't work in later OSX's like Catalina or Big Sur so maybe I am thinking to sell the 01v96 Mixer/soundcard probably for very cheap, the thing is 01v96 mixer sounds excellent when recording guitars and would still be usable for many years, it would definitely be good for someone who wanted to record live bands as it provides 16 simultaneously inputs all with EQ Compression and FX on every channel, over kill for me so really it hasn't seen much use but software is locking my hardware out from use.

if I can sell the mixer I can maybe get a small audio USB interface instead.

Maybe a USB interface like a focusrite 2i2 or kontakt audio interface do these interfaces act as a soundcard? or do I need something additional? I would lose my front end FX like EQ, Compression, gates, Fx's and what not but it would be at least a year or two of future proof.

This is the idea:

sell my mixer/soundcard
get a small USB audio interface as a front end for recording guitar/bass and microphones focusrite 2i2 or kontakt Komplete audio 2 interface
 but would I need a soundcard?

Get a M1 Mac mini with the latest OS and it be the master computer running cubase 12 and then my current mac pro 5.1 as a slave that has all my samples
set up VEPRO 7 and get a Giga bit router between the 2

Is it possible to use migrate assistant from my Mac pro 5.1 mac to move my APP's to a newer M1 mac mini?

Does anyone have any advice via the M1 route or the Opencore route what what would one think the best option is, in making my current setup at least a year or two more future proof

Any help thanks kind regards.


----------



## ptram (Mar 3, 2022)

Is there something you absolutely need Cubase 12 for?

Paolo


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 3, 2022)

Your Mac is already showing its age, I don't think you would benefit from using it as a slave, as the intention of a slave is to handle the heavy resources (RAM hungry VI's, etc). And if you are only needing a new machine to run Cubase 12, that's an expensive upgrade. Personally, if you are getting by fine with your current system, I'd leave well enough alone until you can afford a a substantial system upgrade (ie; new silicone Mac Pro).


----------



## lastburai (Mar 3, 2022)

ptram said:


> Is there something you absolutely need Cubase 12 for?
> 
> Paolo


To be honest I don't really need cubase 12 but this whole thing with cubase has made me think about how old my setup is and just to get to Catalina or Big Sur on a mac 5.1 it can be done apparently via Opencore though how many problems can that bring with drives and what not and again made me realize how old my current set up is.



Jeremy Spencer said:


> Your Mac is already showing its age, I don't think you would benefit from using it as a slave, as the intention of a slave is to handle the heavy resources (RAM hungry VI's, etc). And if you are only needing a new machine to run Cubase 12, that's an expensive upgrade. Personally, if you are getting by fine with your current system, I'd leave well enough alone until you can afford a a substantial system upgrade (ie; new silicone Mac Pro).


I never thought of it as the slave would be running all the intense resources so I guess that might be a problem.

Though my system runs okay, not perfect but okay, I would have thought that another computer would help out even a mac mini.

The 5.1 works but could be a lot better like having to disable the SIP in OSX for my soundcard to work and whenever there are problems do a PRAM reset then have to disable SIP again kind of does not make things great honestly I been wanting to simplify my soundcard audio interface setup ever since moving to Mojave.

So now with the cubase thing I thought a M1 Mac mini running in tandem with my mac 5.1 would at least keep things going for a few more years. maybe in tandem they could share some of the resource load. I mean would another computer be helpful even one like the M1 mac mini? I thought it would.

Currently I can load quite a few instruments, I have installed 96GB ram I do a lot of orchestral music mixed with rock and heavy metal and what not, so yeah of course I would like to load more stuff 96GB on this system sounds great. I mean the Mac 5.1 system is running all SSD's in 3 Bays and 2 Pcie Nvme SSD's, so it does what it needs to do and still in some projects it does begin to slow down and stutter.

Like when the project has a lot going on and I want to use CSS instruments I would like to be able to load all sections instead of me having to conserver and condense parts using the Full string ensemble sections which by the way CSS is awesome to have. I would have thought with another Computer even one like M1 mini with Mac 5.1 would make some kind of a difference to me at least but are you saying it wouldn't make a difference?

I just want to be able to be in the current OSX and be able to share the resources between the two machines get a little more power while being able to use the 5.1 to last 1 or 2 more years

What about open core how is that for others? is that even an option?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 3, 2022)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Yamaha 01v96 is about 20 years old or so? If you bought an M1, for sure you would need to buy another interface, as well as external drives for sample libraries that you want to host on that machine. So all things considered, it's a costly investment. If you are eager, you could always buy an M1 (14-day return policy) and VEPro 7 (30-day demo) and simply do a stress test. If it doesn't work out, you haven't lost any $$. Also with VEPro, you don't absolutely _need _a switch or router, you can just go port to port with a network cable (cat6, etc). Looks like you have adequate RAM in the Mac, but that processor is definitely dated. 

Hopefully someone else can offer some practical advice based on experience.


----------



## lastburai (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks Jeremy Spencer yeah the 01v96 mixer is near 20 years old but still works even the Studio manager App still works even though I have to disable SIP in OSX my soundcard the dante virtual soundcard which is also my mixer still works. again I have to disable SIP.

You are right when I think about it when you start to add up all the parts hard drives, keyboard, a monitor screen, a soundcard or audio interface it all starts to cost quite a lot. That is before even purchasing cubase 12. I also have VEPRO 7 already I did not know about not needing a router and does it matter if it is the Gigabit ethernet or the 10gig ethernet?

Someone posted on another thread that they have cubase 12 running up on a 5.1 mac not sure how but maybe that is a better and way cheaper option for me.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 3, 2022)

lastburai said:


> I also have VEPRO 7 already I did not know about not needing a router and does it matter if it is the Gigabit ethernet or the 10gig ethernet?


I don't think you'd benefit at all from 10gig. Have you tried hosting your virtual instruments inside VEPro on you current system? This may help will efficiency. What version of Cubase are you currently running?


----------



## lastburai (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi,



Jeremy Spencer said:


> I don't think you'd benefit at all from 10gig. Have you tried hosting your virtual instruments inside VEPro on you current system? This may help will efficiency. What version of Cubase are you currently running?


Okay so 10 gig is not an option, who would benefit or what system would benefit from using a 10gig ethernet?

Yeah I currently use VSL Synchron player, Best service Player, Kontakt, Sine, all in VePro7 the only player I use standalone in Cubase is PLAY from east west which I found crashes my projects if I am using more RAM that I normally do. So PLAY is opened in cubase and I don't get as many crashes for some crazy reason.

I am running Cubase 11 it runs okay, I get crashes here and there maybe like everyone else. I use to get many crashes in cubase until I deleted the preferences in OSX.

The Mac mini sounds like a good idea to me but if I can update to Big Sur or Monterey on my 5.1 then that's probably best and cheapest. Though I still need to think about things like my soundcard in the new OSX, in Monterey my soundcard won't work.


----------



## resonate (Mar 12, 2022)

lastburai said:


> What about open core how is that for others? is that even an option?


Opencore works. I use this package:








RefindPlus|OpenCore by MyBootMgr


This is a guide to setting MyBootMgr up for configuring and installing OpenCore and RefindPlus to multiboot Classic MacPros (3,1 to 5,1) as well as equivalent Xserve (2,1 and 3,1). The setup MyBootMgr creates involves chain loading Mac OS from system optimised OpenCore instances via RefindPlus...




forums.macrumors.com





it gives me a boot screen for my gfx card (RX 560) and lets me choose other options at boot. I would say this is a fairly easy solution, but i am a geek 

you can check Lance's video how to do Monterey/Big Sur...I would read up which is better, as i do not know atm...



Good luck!
(and please report how is C12 for you after you upgrade! )


----------

